# Thailand & Humidity



## Krogl

Hello gang. Noob here. 57 male, single, born in Saskatchewan, spent most of the last 20 years on the West Coast of British Columbia. Very much intrigued about relocating elsewhere where pension goes farther. Not looking for ladies. Looking more for expats to hang out with and places to swim.

My only real concern is humidity. Are there any locations where the humidity levels won't drain the life out of me. Sadly I like the heat, don't do that well in it, but humidity gets to me. On the other hand... perhaps it is someone one could get acclimatized to. Only experienced it a few days at a time previously.

Appreciate any help / suggestions. Staying home isn't one of them


----------



## Song_Si

hi
The Thai Met Office site may help you . . . don't know if there is anywhere that has consistently low humidity though - we are in Sa Kaeo sth-east of Bangkok near Cambodian border, at times it will be high 90%, today it is 48%. At our favourite beach area on The Chanthaburi coast it is 46% and a mild 29 deg C
Try Thai Meteorological Department - Chantaburi Weather


----------



## spacedman

Krogl said:


> Hello gang. Noob here. 57 male, single, born in Saskatchewan, spent most of the last 20 years on the West Coast of British Columbia. Very much intrigued about relocating elsewhere where pension goes farther. Not looking for ladies. Looking more for expats to hang out with and places to swim.
> 
> My only real concern is humidity. Are there any locations where the humidity levels won't drain the life out of me. Sadly I like the heat, don't do that well in it, but humidity gets to me. On the other hand... perhaps it is someone one could get acclimatized to. Only experienced it a few days at a time previously.
> 
> Appreciate any help / suggestions. Staying home isn't one of them


You're pretty much screwed if you can't handle humidity. You sweat in the rain in Thailand.


----------



## californiabeachboy

I am in a similar situation. I live in Southern California, low humidity. I have been to Thailand twice. I love the place, but the humidity kills me. I think the secret is to live in place where there is either a) air conditioning, or b) a breeze. For me, that means if I am in Bkk I always get a hotel near the BTS or subway - walking in Bkk in that humidity is impossible for me. Otherwise, always near the beach, where there is a breeze. You can adapt, but you have to work at it.

Good luck


----------



## HomeExchange

I'm not really the most suited to hot humid climates but you do find that you do acclimatise. That said, some days during the hot season can be quite unpleasant... but so long as you're not far from some aircon and a cold drink you'll be fine


----------



## steiner

I found Pattaya to be more humid than Bangkok ( maybe because its on the coast ).The least humid spot I`ve come across on my travels was up on the mountain tops on the road from Pai to Mair Hong Sorn up in the north of the country.


----------



## rucus7

Thailand is not for everyone. Consider Central or South America, where it is warm/hot, but more arid. I am in my seventh year in Thailand and by no means fully acclimated yet. It does become more comfortable however.


----------



## Julieflowers

We lived in the South of Thailand for a few months and it was much more humid than where we now live near Pattaya. 
We went to visit a friend in Chiang Mai and wow what a difference again. Not as humid at all.

If I had a choice I think Chiang Mai has a better climate and there are loads and loads of expats there too.


----------



## Julieflowers

Go further North in Thailand. Less humid I found.
We lived in the South of Thailand for a few months and boy the humidity was a lot worse than where we are now near Pattaya.
We went to visit friends in Chiang Mai and that was even better. Much less humid.


----------



## Dave0

I moved from Cold UK over 6 years ago and at first I thought the heat and humidity would get to me but it is an absolute pleasure waking up to sunshine 365 days a year and I just take it in my stride now.
The humidity can be a strain but drink and plenty of fruit etc and is easy to deal with.


----------



## BuffBuddha

If you do Bikram yoga or some other form of hot yoga 3+ times a week you will find that your body can handle extreme heat much more efficiently and you won't be reduced to a puddle of sweat just from walking 5 minutes outside.


----------



## rucus7

BuffBuddha said:


> If you do Bikram yoga or some other form of hot yoga 3+ times a week you will find that your body can handle extreme heat much more efficiently and you won't be reduced to a puddle of sweat just from walking 5 minutes outside.


Wow , that sounds great, how does it work? Is hot Yoga different from traditional Yoga?


----------



## BuffBuddha

rucus7 said:


> Wow , that sounds great, how does it work? Is hot Yoga different from traditional Yoga?


I'm only familiar with two forms ("brands" if you will)

Bikram Yoga - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This one is the same 26 asanas (poses) done over 1:30 in 40 degree (or hotter) heat. It's done in a military fashion where not following the flow of the class or making noise, wiping down, exiting the class, etc is frowned upon. It's way more demanding than your average yoga class.

The other one I know is Moksha Yoga which is less formal and I believe mixes up the asanas from class to class. 

It's not so much anything magical about Yoga that will improve your ability to resist heat, it's the fact that you are working out in the heat. That being said, Yoga is about all one can be expected to in that heat for that length of time. (i.e.: if you were fit enough to run for 1:30 at 40 degree heat then humidity probably wouldn't be a discomfort).

The heat does have beneficial effects on your Yoga practice because it will make you more supple and be able to stretch further than you otherwise could without the heat. This is why they do it, and not for the benefits of heat resistance which seems to be an added bonus.


----------



## royuk

An old thread, but still useful.

I find Thailand incredibly humid.. to the point I have to think about wearing a white t-shirt, to try avoid the heat more.

Owning a motorbike is useful to stay cool, and being close for the bts. I think a change of area is in order to the coast.

And people living hua hin/cha-am, rayong.. falang friendly.. ?


----------

